# Who runs stock?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Since launch day my phone was rooted and its only ever had custom Roms running on it.

Recently I had to return my phone to stock for an insurance claim.

The 3-4 days that I've been stock, I have never seen my phone this smooth and responsive with any custom ROM. There is no keyboard lag, no lag when downloading stuff from the market, it simple runs perfect.

I'm not sure if this is how long it will last like this as the phone is basically empty (all pictures and game data removed along with a wipe of the sdcard).

So does anyone else run stock and what are your experiences running stock for a long time, does it eventually bog down like all Roms seem to do.

Oh yeah, battery life is better even with the wake locks while phone is in deep sleep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I run a mostly stock build of AOSP & stock Kernel I compile. Only add a few things like volume button music track switching, reboot menu, busybox, etc. Nothing that could affect performance.

Never noticed decreased performance over time and I've been doing this since Jellybean initially came out last summer. I also don't install much in the way of apps or sync much more than google services (4-5 gmails, docs, chat, other email, etc).

A big failure of many people that have a Nexus device on forums is to try using stock for a couple of weeks before screwing around with the device so they have no baseline as to how the phone should work and then blame the device when it could be software related.

I don't have a Nexus device for crackflashing, I have it for development, to have a phone with straight AOSP + constant updates, and to also just use it as it comes unless something annoys me that needs changed. I run a few ROMs every now and then for a week or so to see what is new and then switch back. If google added volume button track switching to AOSP, I'd probably not even bother modding anything before compiling other than su/superuser and some terminal tools.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I usually return to stock builds after trying out new roms, it just feels cleaner.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've noted that about various ROMs as well, they just get slower with time and you don't even need to do anything to trigger this eventual slowdown. I just don't know why that happens but it does.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I have found the same thing as the OP with a different device, haven't tried it on this phone yet. But I generally run my own builds of various ROMs just so I can play around with different setups for the build environment and learn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i pretty much run stock for a week or so with any phone as a base line. then try out a rom. i also have noticed the lack of lag on the roms when they are freshly installed.
this comes with a " brand new" feeling with any rom... stock or not. i normally start of with any new major build with a clean install and then i tend to be lazy after that and dirty flash. when the lag comes back i just factory reset and all is returned to normal.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Many developers run a mostly stock system


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Not me. I find running stock to be unbearably boring. To each his own though. Sourcery ROM is incredible. Smooth with tons and tons of customization. Plus, the support from the team is way over and beyond anything I've ever seen. All around great experience... GO TEAM SOURCERY!!!! 8)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still stock unrooted since I came to the Nexus to give worrying about that a rest. Verizon dragging their feet has made me consider otherwise but I'm still waiting. But I love stock since I don't need any fancy features. I'd like to control my screen colors again though.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't run stock, but I fastboot my phone back to bone stock every once is while just to keep unnecessary crap from bogging it down. It lasts a couple of weeks, but honestly I don't think its the difference between the stock os and custom roms, just the fact that the pone is clean. Yo can flash a rom right after you go back to a stock clean slate and it'll still fly. I try and do it about every month but I don't always do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BradM23 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to give stock a try but the stock yellowish screen color is so ugly. Is there any way around this with stock? I'm running Atom at the moment and it's silky smooth, great performance and good battery too. Colors on it are amazing


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

To each his own I guess, but I don't run stock because I like the added features included in the ROMs I prefer. I'm not a crackflasher by any means. I usually find a ROM I like and stick with it until the developer stops updating or features are added/removed that I'm not happy with. With that said, I always run stock for a couple days or so before unlocking/rooting my device. I got my GNexus on release day and it was unlocked/rooted two days later, but I didn't flash a custom ROM for a week or two after that. When Jellybean was released I flashed back to stock unrooted for a few days (still unlocked, though) just to give it a try. I lasted 8 days on my N10 before unlocking and rooting.

Regarding a smoother experience on stock, this I have to disagree with this, especially in regards to my Nexus 10. Unfortunately, on that device 4.2.1 has bugs (wifi connection issues, bluetooth issues, reboots, freezes, etc.). Since flashing a custom ROM (currently using Steve Spear's AOKP PUB build for both my devices) I've had zero problems. Yes, there is a bit of a hit regarding battery life, I imagine because of the added features sucking a bit more power out of it, but it's a small price to pay for what I believe to be a better user experience.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

BradM23 said:


> I would love to give stock a try but the stock yellowish screen color is so ugly. Is there any way around this with stock? I'm running Atom at the moment and it's silky smooth, great performance and good battery too. Colors on it are amazing


Stock isn't yellowish, its more blueish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Stock isn't yellowish, its more blueish.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


More yellowish for me.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm, I dont see it. The first thing I noticed when going back to stock was the blueish tint.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

As close to stock I dare is Baldwinguy's Shiny ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only do stock if a toro room comes out with a significant version of android before the real devs get going. Then I'm back on CM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Hmm, I dont see it. The first thing I noticed when going back to stock was the blueish tint.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I mainly see the whites as having a yellowish tint to them on stock.

I rarely run stock, unless I'm taking into Verizon when asking a question. If there was stock JB kernel with ONLY fast charge and adjustable colors, I would run stock more often.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

If I could run stock with color controls, I might not ever flash again. I love a nice, lean stock experience.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I ran the phone on stock for the first two months of release, and do so for roughly a week of each new update from google, but I always have a better experience in custom roms once I find a combo that works well with my phone. I tend to flash 5 - 10 roms and clean format in order to do this.


----------



## DeadPool86 (Feb 9, 2013)

Overdrive.. Close to stock.. Better kernel... Super stable and really fast.. Comes with trickster mod.. and it's black and blue themed.. It's flawless..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

My parents run stock


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

My Nexus 7 runs stock and it runs better (and faster) on stock than on any of the third-party ROMs.


----------

